# Client Dilemma -- Veneer vs. Stained Particle Board



## WarwickCrombie (Feb 13, 2013)

How do you securely bond veneer to particle board that has been predisposed to an oil-based stain?

*Final results of the product put craftsmanship reputation at stake. Advanced- to guru-level of experience responses ONLY!


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Not enough info. How much particle board are you talking about and is it installed somewhere?. Also how long ago was it stained?. If it's not very much particle board and not much trouble to change it, I think it would be cheap insurance to change it out. Going over particleboard with cured stain on it I would use a flamable liquid contact cement. Going over new particle board I would use a resin glue.


----------



## WarwickCrombie (Feb 13, 2013)

*How much particle board are you talking about and is it installed somewhere?*.
​_These are manican stands for a large merchandising distributor. Slabs of PB are approximately 3/4" x 24" x 18". The bottom of the stands were originally ordered with no veneer. Necessarily, while staining them, the bare PB on the bottom came into contact with the stain. The client has received half of the order (hundreds of stands) and has now altered their order to adding veneer to the bottom. In consideration of the fact that these are hundreds of slabs, and that replacing them would be costly, I'd like to find an alternative as opposed to reconstruction and inevitably increasing the customers quote.

"Time is money."
_

*Also how long ago was it stained?*. 
​_anywhere from three days to three weeks prior to today (Feb. 15, 2013)_


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

WarwickCrombie said:


> *How much particle board are you talking about and is it installed somewhere?*._These are manican stands for a large merchandising distributor. Slabs of PB are approximately 3/4" x 24" x 18". The bottom of the stands were originally ordered with no veneer. Necessarily, while staining them, the bare PB on the bottom came into contact with the stain. The client has received half of the order (hundreds of stands) and has now altered their order to adding veneer to the bottom. In consideration of the fact that these are hundreds of slabs, and that replacing them would be costly, I'd like to find an alternative as opposed to reconstruction and inevitably increasing the customers quote._
> 
> _"Time is money."_
> 
> ...


 The combination of the stain and the quantity I would set up a spray rig with a pressure pot and use a flamable liquid contact cement. If the bases were keep reasonably warm the stain should cure in a week to where it wouldn't interfere with the adhesion of the cement. The only thing in stain that would be a problem is the linseed oil and if you can't smell it on the wood it should be cured.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

WarwickCrombie said:


> _ Necessarily, while staining them, the bare PB on the bottom came into contact with the stain. _


What does that mean...came into contact with...or...predisposed to stain?
Ifyou are planning to veneer the particleboard, what type of veneer will you be using?









 







.


----------



## WarwickCrombie (Feb 13, 2013)

Steve Neul said:


> The combination of the stain and the quantity I would set up a spray rig with a pressure pot and use a flamable liquid contact cement. If the bases were keep reasonably warm the stain should cure in a week to where it wouldn't interfere with the adhesion of the cement. The only thing in stain that would be a problem is the linseed oil and if you can't smell it on the wood it should be cured.


Thank you, Steve.


----------



## WarwickCrombie (Feb 13, 2013)

cabinetman said:


> What does that mean...came into contact with?
> 
> If you are planning to veneer the particleboard, what type of veneer will you be using?


The stain was applied to a surface that it should not have been applied to. I've found the best method to apply a heavily pigmented stain is through wiping; when you use a cotton cloth, it's difficult to keep the rag from dragging onto other surfaces.

It is a thick oak veneer.


----------

